
Towards the future RDF library - nicolagreco
http://nicola.io/future-rdf/2015/
======
jerven
This is really neet! I will share this with the rest of the biohackers at
[http://2015.biohackathon.org/hackathon](http://2015.biohackathon.org/hackathon)
as a nice approach.

~~~
nicolagreco
yes, let me know!

